# PHILLY,PA-10Y M-CARVER #AO6281225-EXTRA SWEET!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Carver- URGENT
Carver (A06281225) is a 10 year old already neutered male German Shepherd.
Carver is really handsome, even though he has old man grey and long nails.
Carver is talkative and attentive in his kennel and a sweet funny boy
outside. Carver likes other dogs and is sweet and affectionate with
people. Carver has decent hips for an old man, but can be a little stiff.






















Natalie Smith
Community Programs Coordinator
PAWS/PACCA
111 W. Hunting Park Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19140
http://www.phillypaws.org
267-385-3800 x114
cell: 215-852-3999


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are two more GSD's at this shelter:

Sassy

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=847799&page=1#Post847799

Shadow

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=847795&page=1#Post847795


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a regal gentleman, I love old dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump for the sweet local senior 

There is such a gentleness to him.......


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ohhhh... I just love his face!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Bumping this sad old guy back to the top. He needs a miracle.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I look at him and can't help but to think of that poem 'How could you?'...its about a dog that gives his human all the devotion and love he had... at first his human was proud of him and kept his picture in his wallet showing it to everyone....his owner takes on a better job leaving less time for him, he (the dog) didn't mind as long as he had his person. Then the new wife came along and didn't like the dog but the dog tried everything.....well you know the story...then the dog ends up in a shelter being put to sleep. 
These dogs never stop loving us, and this boy has sooooo much love to give to that special person that will save his life. Please lets show this boy that people aren't bad, that he is still loveable. All dogs deserve to have that special person who thinks they are the most wonderful dog in the world.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Shepherd folks.
I am basically begging at this point for help. We have to make space today
and Carver, one of the 3 shepherds is at high risk of euthanasia because
of his age.

A volunteer from GSDR-SEPA came and evaled them today and thought very
highly of Carver and believes Shadow. Carver needs out
NOW.
Please call me ASAP if you can help save - we do not have days
to wait









THanks,
Natalie


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Carver- The most delightful old fellow I have ever met.
> Sweet gentle and 
> totally undeserving of this final fate. He strikes me as a
> boy that was 
> faithful to someone for a long, long time. He is at least
> 10 years, likely older. 
> Very stiff back right leg, but we walked and he was
> smiling brightly while we 
> were outside. This is a dog that doesn't need a leash,
> crate or anything - he 
> is a total companion dog. So gray, so old, so faithful -
> you actually could 
> read his wisdom in his eyes. After I had finished with
> all three - I went 
> back to him and he was standing and actually barked -
> wanting treats and more 
> attention. I sat another 10 minutes or so and sadly
> (really sadly) left hoping 
> that someone would give this guy a dignified life end to
> what has been a 
> peaceful life apparently. It reminded me of being in the
> hospital when no one 
> came to visit the older, wiser, gentler folks - unfair is
> all I can say. He is 
> so sore on the back right leg and barely weight bears - he
> probably needs 
> rimadyl at the very least. He has a nice pleasant
> personality and he was so 
> happy just being out walking - so, so, so slowly. Loved
> this guy - obviously."


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

myamom, aren't you in this area? Could you do a pull/temp hold to save this boy's life? If so, I will try to network him nationally.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm begging too. This boy doesn't deserve to die!!!! Please if there is any space anywhere, lets try to save this handsome boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going to work him like crazy tomarrow too!!! Theres got to be a place for this boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's breaking my heart!!!!!! He is 3 hours from me...but if a rescue committs...contact me and I can probably get someone to pull and maybe help with some transport!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:if a rescue committs...contact me


Myamom, can you find out if your rescue has room for him, since you are in the area?







He needs your help.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The rescue I belong to in PA is aware...I sent them all three GSD's. I know they are packed to the gills...as is everyone. There are also two in Berks Co (Reading) which I will be posting shortly

does it ever end...it breaks your heart......


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I cant stand this. So many seniors. He reminds me alot of my Chance I took in from the board last year... I tried to give him the best life while he was here- he blessed us for a year. Please someone, give this boy a chance.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Myamom, do you have any fosters? I am sure this senior would only need a warm place to sleep and some food. Is there any way you could do a temp. hold until someone finds room?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

GSR-SP has sent an email out to all fosters.....about this boy and the other two. I don't know if evals have been done yet or any decision to pull. Will post when I know more.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhhh, GOD.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I can get him into $10/day boarding ($7/day for the first week) in Baltimore.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

He looks like my Ruby only the male version. They are almost the same age too. How sad.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

It looks like GSR-SE is taking this guy!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats wonderful news Cocoas Mom!!!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank YOU!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THANK YOU GSR-SE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

They're looking for transport from Phila to Lancaster, Pa. foster home. Let me know if anyone can help.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news about Shadow? How did his evaluation go?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

We have a transport from Phila to take Carver to his new GSR-SP foster home! YEAH!

We also heard Sassy was adopted....Shadow still needs some one.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank-you GSR-SP, really nice work. 

Have a nice life grampa!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Carver was pulled this morning by GSR-SP. She is being fostered by our volunteer Deidre in Central Pa. He's on his way with volunteers doing the legs of the trip to get him there.

They say he's a very sweet senior.
YEAH!


----------

